# Testosterone test kits



## Trout90 (Sep 19, 2018)

I'm interested in trying out one of the testosterone tests that you do at home. I was interested in seeing or asking others who have done them which ones are the best value with accurate results? And go...


----------



## Iron1 (Sep 19, 2018)

Why not just go to labcorb and get private blood work done?


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 19, 2018)

Aren’t they pretty expensive? If you wanna throw money away, I can give you my paypal.. lmao


----------



## Trout90 (Sep 19, 2018)

Was unaware of them. Can you put a link


----------



## Trout90 (Sep 19, 2018)

Most seem to be 50-100 dollar range


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 19, 2018)

Hmm maybe I looked up something else.. but privatemdlabs dot com has ya covered

SEPT18 or SEP18 can’t remember and it takes an extra 15% off

should be able to get estradiol lh fsh and test (female test, just chose male while ordering) and it came out to like $76


----------



## Jin (Sep 19, 2018)

DevilDoc87 said:


> Hmm maybe I looked up something else.. but privatemdlabs dot com has ya covered
> 
> SEPT18 or SEP18 can’t remember and it takes an extra 15% off
> 
> should be able to get estradiol lh fsh and test (female test, just chose male while ordering) and it came out to like $76



This is your answer. 

Those take home tests are saliva based. I’m not certain of their accuracy.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 19, 2018)

Trout90 said:


> Was unaware of them. Can you put a link



LMGTFY

#10characters


----------



## stonetag (Sep 20, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> LMGTFY
> 
> #10characters


I had to google that, is that irony?


----------



## rexwal (Aug 25, 2020)

you can get a test kit online to send to a lab, it’s only about $69 and i think they give you a 20% discount too https://www.letsgetchecked.com/us/en/home-testosterone-test/


----------



## npcjuan7 (Jan 25, 2021)

REXWAL thank you for your advice.


----------



## Dunamis (May 1, 2021)

Labcorp is $58 just for testosterone blood test. pixel.labcorp.com


----------



## Camoninja (May 5, 2021)

Privatemd has some good panels for around $80


----------

